# Black hair from nowhere



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

You might need to check with a vet, possibly a dermatologist, if they seem to bother her in any way. It would seem that something got to or on her skin that caused the reaction in her fur.

The only similar occurrence I've read of here at PF was from a member who's (also) silver poodle had been insect bit or stung (I think) and the fur around the area went darker for some time but did eventually return to the silver color.



Skylar said:


> I have a silver minipoo. Whenever she has an injury to her skin the hair grows back black. The black hair is a little different texture. Over a couple of months it slowly fades back to match the silver.
> 
> I first noticed this phenomenon when she had a bee sting on her foot. She’s gotten pricked by a thorn bush and most recently I accidentally gave her a razor burn on her face that she scratched. All of these caused black hair temporarily.


This is the complete thread where some others do mention a similar occurrence:








8 Year Old Silver Beige Growing Dark Brown Fur Spot


Hello, my 8 year old female toy poodle was born chocolate and changed to silver beige within 1.5 years. Just a few weeks ago, I noticed a dark brown/blackish spot growing in on her hind leg. It's definitely growing from the root and the texture of the hair is much more coarse than the rest of...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

any recent vaccinations? 
or minor injuries?
I have had a few poodles that this has happened to, if you are concerned discuss it with your vet.


----------



## Bla8197 (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks so much. I don’t know of any injury but I’ll check with vet next time we go in. Doesn’t seem to bother her and hair is very soft like the rest of her, just black.


twyla said:


> any recent vaccinations?
> or minor injuries?
> I have had a few poodles that this has happened to, if you are concerned discuss it with your vet.


thanks! No injuries that we know of and it doesn’t seem to bother her but I do plan to ask vet next time we go in. Thanks!


----------



## Bla8197 (Feb 27, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> 
> You might need to check with a vet, possibly a dermatologist, if they seem to bother her in any way. It would seem that something got to or on her skin that caused the reaction in her fur.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don’t know about the black spots but about your poodle color, it could be either « silver » if she turned this color early, or blue if it happened over a few years.

I would have that checked, it looks suspicious to me.


----------



## Bla8197 (Feb 27, 2021)

Dechi said:


> I don’t know about the black spots but about your poodle color, it could be either « silver » if she turned this color early, or blue if it happened over a few years.
> 
> I would have that checked, it looks suspicious to me.


Thank you!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi, I’m the one who’s dog had the bee sting mentioned above. Any injury, even minor will cause her hair to grow black and slowly over several months it will fade back to silver. When it happens it looks just like your dog. If there is no health concern that could cause this, it should fade slowly back to the original silver (looks like your dog is silver).

This phenomenon seems to occur to some poodles with fading genes.

If your dog starts to scratch or be bothered by it, or it doesn’t fade by several months then you can ask your vet.


----------



## Laura C (10 mo ago)

Bla8197 said:


> Our 13 yo poodle has developed dark hair spots recently - she was grey and now is getting black spots. The skin underneath is normal, not discolored or rough - any idea what is causing this? When she was a baby, she had a dark coat but turned silver/grey early in her life.


My little red has a black patch just like yours. Most said it would grow back normal … did yours?


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

My previous silver parti standard got black spots where some lumps were removed (same time as dental). I think it is known to occur after some sort of injury and will fade again after the dark hair is trimmed.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

@Laura C Welcome to Poodle Forum. We'd love to see pictures of your dog over in our introduction section.

The original poster hasn't checked in with us for a year. We've had a lot of questions about these random dark spots. The spots seem to be a common occurrence in coat colors that lighten with age. It seems some kind of minor skin irritation - a bug bite, reaction to a shampoo, getting the hair pulled out while playing, even getting a bit too warm during a blow dry - will spur the new hair growth to have darker pigment similar to the dog's younger coloring. Barring other health problems the hair should fade back to the normal adult color over the course of the regular growth cycle.

I'm going to close this thread for now, as I don't want any confused advice getting directed to the original poster.


----------

